# How get the remaining honey from wax-crush and strain



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I am trying to melt some wax I stored over the winter in the freezer. Would it be ok to thaw it in a pan of water to help leech out the remaining honey?


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

No, tried that. I heat it up very slowly and then let it cool. I get a wax cake on top of usable honey when its cold.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

After letting as much as will drain drip off, I would put it in a pan in alow oven (150 to 180 F or so) until the wax melts and the honey sinks. Then let it cool and take the wax off the top and wash the honey off of that, and filter the darker less flavorful honey left in the pan and use it for baking and cooking or sell it for baking and cooking.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh good! Thank you both!


----------



## SSmithers (Jul 2, 2009)

Be careful if you use a gas stove or oven. Beeswax is flameable from what I've read and been told.


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

I've heard a crock pot works well for this.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I threw a crock pot away some years ago. Wish I had kept it now.
I did melt it in a gas oven, and I made sure to keep it at 180 and under. It took quite awhile to melt, over an hour. 
I was surprised at the amount of honey in it.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Another method to get the honey out is to place the wax/honey where your bees can get to it. They do an impressive job of cleaning up honey. Best of all, the honey doesn't go to waste.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I nuke it.... use the soup setting and warm it up and they will seperate... (not to hot or it will carmelize) I then use it myself or feed the bees as long as it taste great yet....


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I may try the microwave with the last batch. I did taste the honey from this batch and it tasted fine so I bottled it for us.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I did melt it in a gas oven, and I made sure to keep it at 180 and under. It took quite awhile to melt, over an hour. 

Exactly the process. Some ovens you have to crack the door open to keep it cool enough. An oven thermometer is helpful.


----------

